# Captain America: The Return of the First Avenger - Stärkster April-Filmstart aller Zeiten



## Matthias Dammes (8. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain America: The Return of the First Avenger - Stärkster April-Filmstart aller Zeiten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Captain America: The Return of the First Avenger - Stärkster April-Filmstart aller Zeiten


----------



## Soulja110 (8. April 2014)

Wer kam den bitteschön auf die Idee "Captain America: The Winter Soldier" nach "Captain America 2: The Return of the First Avenger" zu ändern.... für Deutschland. Ist man tatsächlich der Meinung, ein Deutscher versteht nur den Zusammenhang dieser beiden Filme wenn man eine 2 und ein "The Return" in den Titel schreibt? Und seit wann laufen die Streifen eigentlich im Ausland früher als in den USA?


----------



## Enisra (8. April 2014)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> Wer kam den bitteschön auf die Idee "Captain America: The Winter Soldier" nach "Captain America 2: The Return of the First Avenger" zu ändern.... für Deutschland. Ist man tatsächlich der Meinung, ein Deutscher versteht nur den Zusammenhang dieser beiden Filme wenn man eine 2 und ein "The Return" in den Titel schreibt? Und seit wann laufen die Streifen eigentlich im Ausland früher als in den USA?


 
Wer bitte wundert sich eigentlich noch das Deutsche Verleihtitel Murks sind und die Typen sicherlich in einem sicheren Bunker sitzen da jede Menge Leute *deren Kopf auf einem Spieß* sehen wollen
Allerdings muss man auch doch noch festhalten, das die Captain America Comics nun in Deutschland nicht so den gleichen Stand haben wie bei den Amis


----------



## Soulja110 (8. April 2014)

Hab grad auch noch einen Artikel dazu gefunden:
http://www.filmfutter.com/news-captain-america-the-return-of-the-first-avenger-poster/

Wusste nicht das der erste Teil hier gefloppt ist. Ok man kanns schon verstehen einfach wegen dem Titel aber rückwirkend betrachtet war der Film nicht besser oder schlechter gespielt als Iron Man.


----------



## Enisra (8. April 2014)

ja, aber Iron Man ist jetzt nicht so krass Amerikanisch besetzt und das erste was man denkt ist ja, dass das so ein ultranerviger "Propaganda" Krams wird, worauf man hier ja seit 69 Jahren so garkein Bock mehr hat, weswegen man sich auch nicht informiert, weder über den Captain, noch den Jetzt-Status und weiß daher auch kein Stück, wer der Wintersoldier ist


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> weiß daher auch kein Stück, wer der Wintersoldier ist


 
Das ist das Problem.
Die wenigsten deutschen Kinogänger kennen die Comics.
Mit "The Return of the First Avenger" versuchte man nun vermutlich auf der Erfolgswelle des Avengers-Films mit zu schwimmen.


----------



## Fresh1981 (9. April 2014)

@Soulja110: Wie bitte? ALso ich habe den Cpt.America Film gesehen und er hinkt Iron Man um Jahre hinterher. Er war von der Story her aüsserst schwach und naja Cpt "Patriot" ist nunmal nicht mein Fall. Ein Superheld aus der Reagenzglas nein danke. 
Das ist mir Tony Stark mit seinem RiesenEgo einfach sympathischer.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. April 2014)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Ein Superheld aus der Reagenzglas nein danke.
> Das ist mir Tony Stark mit seinem RiesenEgo einfach sympathischer.


 
Im Grunde ist Iron Man aber auch nur ein Superheld aus dem Reagenzglas.
Schließlich hat sich Tony auch nur mit seinen wissenschaftlichen Fähigkeiten (und seinem Geld) zu dem gemacht, was er ist.


----------



## Enisra (9. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist Iron Man aber auch nur ein Superheld aus dem Reagenzglas.
> Schließlich hat sich Tony auch nur mit seinen wissenschaftlichen Fähigkeiten (und seinem Geld) zu dem gemacht, was er ist.


 
vorallem, wenn man danach geht sind die Superhelden, die nicht von Geburt aus mit Mutationen oder durch spezielle Umstände wie bei Superman mit Superkräften ausgestattet sind alles "künstliche" Helden
*Selbst Batman!*


----------



## Chemenu (9. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wer bitte wundert sich eigentlich noch das Deutsche Verleihtitel Murks sind und die Typen sicherlich in einem sicheren Bunker sitzen da jede Menge Leute *deren Kopf auf einem Spieß* sehen wollen
> Allerdings muss man auch doch noch festhalten, das die Captain America Comics nun in Deutschland nicht so den gleichen Stand haben wie bei den Amis


 Mich wundert bei den Änderungen der Filmtitel überhaupt nix mehr. Hierzulande haben ja viele US-amerikanische Filme gleich 2 oder mehr alternative Titel. Und der neue Thor, der in den USA den Titel "The Dark World" trägt, heißt hier "The Dark Kingdom".


----------



## Enisra (9. April 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Mich wundert bei den Änderungen der Filmtitel überhaupt nix mehr. Hierzulande haben ja viele US-amerikanische Filme gleich 2 oder mehr alternative Titel. Und der neue Thor, der in den USA den Titel "The Dark World" trägt, heißt hier "The Dark Kingdom".


 
die besten sind eh die entweder einen anderen englischen Begriff als Titel haben oder irgendeinen beschissenen Zusatztitel


----------

